# My first box



## dkneifel (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, here goes.....

Here are some pics of my first box I made. 

I did a bit of practicing to get to the point that I thought I could made “good” dovetails before attempting to make anything. I still have a bit to learn but think I am getting there. I am going to try and put the pictures in order so you can see to build of the box from start to finish.



Pictures:

-1x6 crosscut = I am going to try and have the grain of the wood “wrap” around the box. I have to keep the pieces in the order you see in this pic.

-Dovetails cut = Here I have the dovetails cut. So far so good with retaining the “wrap” of the wood. I also cut the slot that the bottom of the box will sit in. The bottom of the box is made from ¼ ash plywood.

-2nd dovetail with bottom = another pic of the box pieces.

- box glued and rough sanded = this is the box put together. I rough sanded to see how the corners turned out. You can zoom in to see how tight the dovetails are.

-Box top not glued = I ripped a 1x6 into 1 and ¼ wide strips and then cut the tongue and grooves. The grooves I did on the table saw and the tongues were made on the router table. 

- Glue up of the top = I used the tongue and groove method on the top to reduce any future warping. I didn’t take any more pics of the top while building it so I’ll let you know what I did to it. After the glue set I cross cut it to size. I cut it ½ inch wider than to finished width of the box so it would over hang ¼ on either side. I also ripped the top to ¼ wider than the finished box so it will and the ¼ overhang at the front of the box and be flush at the rear. After the top was cut to size I used a ¼ Classic Cove and Bead bit in the router to dress the sides and front of the top.

- Finished 1 = the finished box. Not too bad for my first attempt at a box. I learned a lot on this project……..like how a router will blow out the end grain on softwood….and that when I think I have enough clamps on it I should add at least 3 more clamps……that cutting the “slot” for the bottom to “float” in is not as easy as it sounds….and that when making dovetail they have to be cut exactly right or there wil be gaps and that these gaps are impossible to fill in and make it look right!!!!

- the pictures finished 2 through finished 5 are just more pics of the box. 



I did get the wood to wrap around the box, the corner that does not wrap is the left rear so it is hid kind of.

You might notice that I upgraded my tablesaw during this project....went from a 1960's craftsman to a contactor Sawstop....what a difference a nice fence makes....

I hope this posts works and that I have enough detail for Harry (G)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, dkneifel!! That is one fine box. I'm afraid that you are going to be chastised by Harry for not hiding and mortising the hinges. He got me on that for my first box. That seems to be one of his pet peeves. I do agree with him to a point though. It does give the box a more finished, professional look.


----------



## dkneifel (Sep 23, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Great job, dkneifel!! That is one fine box. I'm afraid that you are going to be chastised by Harry for not hiding and mortising the hinges. He got me on that for my first box. That seems to be one of his pet peeves. I do agree with him to a point though. It does give the box a more finished, professional look.



George, it seems I might have escaped Harry’s wrath about the hinges. 

I did try to figure a way to hide the hinges but couldn't. I also kind of like looks of the mechanics on projects.....i.e. a Harley of the 30's, 40's or 50's is much nicer to look at than the bikes built today....lots of exposed linkages and the like as opposed to everything being hidden on today’s bike for that "clean" look.

Thanks for the reply and the compliment on my first box. I am now working on another box for the wife’s Christmas present. 1/2 oak this time with similar dimensions.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If it is as nice as your first, she will love it. I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday season and a Merry Christmas.

Here is a couple of pics showing what I meant by hiding and mortising the hinges...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI dkneifel

Here's a neat way to hide the hinges  that you can still use in your box.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3744

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3622-barbed-hinges.html

Grizzly for the saw blades and harbor at about 1/3 the price..

===========



dkneifel said:


> George, it seems I might have escaped Harry’s wrath about the hinges.
> 
> I did try to figure a way to hide the hinges but couldn't. I also kind of like looks of the mechanics on projects.....i.e. a Harley of the 30's, 40's or 50's is much nicer to look at than the bikes built today....lots of exposed linkages and the like as opposed to everything being hidden on today’s bike for that "clean" look.
> 
> Thanks for the reply and the compliment on my first box. I am now working on another box for the wife’s Christmas present. 1/2 oak this time with similar dimensions.


----------



## dkneifel (Sep 23, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> If it is as nice as your first, she will love it. I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday season and a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics showing what I meant by hiding and mortising the hinges...


George,

Did you do the motising with a router or knife? If with the router, on a router table with stop blocks or hand held?

Sorry for the questions...Being that I am just starting out seems like everything I am trying brings up 2 more questions....thinking about it, it seems the table mounted router is the way to go. Too hard to balance a handheld router on the top of the box and have good control.


----------



## dkneifel (Sep 23, 2008)

George,

One more question about the box you posted here....how did you attach the base molding to the box? and the rail that supports the sliding drawer...was that rail dado'd and gluded in place?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

dkneifel said:


> George,
> 
> One more question about the box you posted here....how did you attach the base molding to the box? and the rail that supports the sliding drawer...was that rail dado'd and gluded in place?


I try to keep things as simple as possible. I cut the hinge mortises with a sharp chisel. The base is a solid board with the edges routed and I simply glued the box to the base board. The sliding drawer support rail is just a stick cut to the height I wanted the drawer and glued to the side of the box. Don't try to make things more complicated than they have to be.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice box dkneifel. It also looks strong enough to stand on. I like the substancial look of ti.


----------



## gelsee (Jun 20, 2009)

Great box. Sure hope my first turns out that well. Just got my router and I'm here to learn.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Gary, do you realize that this thread is from 2007 and the member involved is probably TEACHING box making by now!


----------



## dkneifel (Sep 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Gary, thanks for your compliment on the box.....I sure did learn a bunch on that one. A lot of firsts for me on this box.....learning dovetails were the objective. 

I made a second box that was much better than this one, maybe I'll post a pic of it. 

I have not been out in the garage doing anything with wood since late Jan09, I shattered my left elbow. 9 screws, 2 steel plates and 2 cables holding the elbow together again but I have lost much of the range of motion.....hope to get back to wood working soon tho.

Harry, I am way too low on the woodworking ladder to show other folks the "How To's". May other people on here got it together as "leads"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I am way too low on the woodworking ladder to show other folks the "How To's""

Often when a beginner SHOWS how he/she made something, more experienced members will hop in with constructive criticism.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job Harry I will hope to make one as fine as that one day.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your injury, 10/12/2006 I fell and destroyed my left rotator cuff. To make a long story short 9 surgeries, 30weeks of IV anti-biotic 110 hyperbaric treatments it finally healed over 01/01/08. I still have a restricted range of motion and little strength in the shoulder. After 18 months of working at it I have increased the range of motion and can now lift 5# over my head. Doesn't sound too great, but before I couldn't raise my hand above my head!! All that to say, hang in there and don't get discouraged it may take a long time but you will improve as you work at it. Some of my best therapy has been woodworking and just handling he wood, moving it and such. You'll get better just give it time.




dkneifel said:


> Gary, thanks for your compliment on the box.....I sure did learn a bunch on that one. A lot of firsts for me on this box.....learning dovetails were the objective.
> 
> I made a second box that was much better than this one, maybe I'll post a pic of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoelWilliams (Aug 7, 2009)

Like the box and wonderful comments. It does seem this box building is a great way to learn, practice and hone skills.


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Dkneifel, very simple, but beautiful box.:yes4:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great box, hope you make many more for us to look at.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice work.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

beautiful craftsmanship


----------

